# مشكة فنيه خطيرة فى برنامج بريمافيرا 6 - هااام جدا



## مهندس مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا أعمل بشركة مقاولات Planning Manager و أستخدم برنامج برايمافيرا 6 إنتربرايس على اللابتوب محمل عليه نظام فيستا - قاعدة البيانات محمل عليها العديد من البرامج و اهمهم البرنامج الزمنى للمشروع الحالي - الذى اخذ مجهود كبير فى تطويره

أثناء فتح البرنامج لم يفتح و ظهرت رساله (البرنامج غير قادر على الإتصال بقاعدة البيانات) ولا استطيع فتحه
مرفق صور للرساله


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله تم حلها :14:


----------



## khanfar83 (30 يناير 2010)

Here are the steps I have followed for P6 on Windows Vista

1. Install P6 as a standalone. 
2. Do not install sample Projects. 

After installing reboot your PC. Try to login with User- admin Password- admin. 
Then you will get message "Server not configured"
Now Start Here-
1. Click the tab beside database PMDB
2 You will see "Edit Database Connections" 
3 Click Configure 
4 Check Database alias= PMDB 
5 Select Driver type = Microsoft SQL Server/SQL Express 
6 Click Next and you will at Configure SQL Server Connection 
7 Now here you should enter following - 
Host Name = your computer name-PC\PRIMAVERA 

(if you open My Computer you will find your computer name at bottomleft corner or open Device Manager your computer name will be at the top) 

Database Name = pmdb$primavera 

8 Go to next screen and Do not change anything!! , click Next to Validate database connection, 9

9 Go ahed by clicking Next, Check Connection Successful!! Dialog & Finish 

Follow the same procedure for Methodology Management Database 
Host Name will be the same 
Database will be MMDB 
Database name will be mmdb$primavera 

Rest of all as above.
Try it and tell me if you have any problem.


----------



## eng.welly (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم :اولا اشكرك يا khanfar83على معلوماتك بجد بس الآن
أعاني من نفس المشكلة ولكن الطريقة السابقة لم تنجح إذ ظهرت لدي الرسالةالتالية
database connection failed
Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: SQL Network Interfaces: Error Locating Server/Instance Specified [xFFFFFFFF]. ;
ولست أدري ما الحل الأن

شكرا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 مارس 2010)

لو تم تغير إسم الكمبيوتر بتواجه هذه المشكله .. و لكن إذا ادخلت الإسم الجديد لبريمافيرا كما شرح الأخ الكريم بيتم الإتصال بقاعده البيانات .. و لكن العجيب أننى قمت بإزاله الفيستا على الرغم انه كان على اللابتوب من عامين و نزلت xp و البرنامج شغال تمام لكن احيانا بتيجى رساله و بيفصل عن قاعدة البيانات على الرغم من انى لم اغير اسم الكمبيوتر و عند عمل اعاده تشغيل الكمبيوتر يعمل مره اخرى


----------



## الشكر لله (16 مارس 2010)

khanfar83 قال:


> here are the steps i have followed for p6 on windows vista
> 
> 1. Install p6 as a standalone.
> 2. Do not install sample projects.
> ...


 مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكني اود ان اسألك عن ما اذا كان هناك شرح عن كيفيه الدخول للداتابيز والتغيير بها كأن نغير بعض الخصائص الخاصة بالانشطة او اضافة الانشطة مرة واحدة من جداول الاكسل الخ والحفظ ثم فتح برنامج بريمافيرا لنجد التغيير مباشرة ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ABDEEN 1971 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## khaled.hamdi (29 يناير 2011)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر أنا كان عندي نفس المشكلة و يندوز 7 64 بيت رفض تعريف SQL الابعد تركيب SQL2005 SP2 و من ثم فكه و بعدين تم تركيب البريمافيرا بشكل ممتاز و كانت المشكلة في اسم HOST و الذي كان
Host Name = your computer name\PRIMAVERA 
Database Name = pmdb$primavera


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيل اخى الرجاء توضيح التالى
لقد اتبعت تلك الخطوات ولكن البرنامج يسالنى عن username , password هل هما نفسهما ما افتح بهما البرنامج admin admin ام غيرهما وجزءك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جرب 
pubuser أو privuser
نفس الكلمة اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور


----------



## matarawy (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Bad public user name or password. [DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Connect()).]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.;
ممكن حد يفيدني اعمل ايه


----------



## matarawy (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Bad public user name or password. ORA-12154: TNS:could not resolve the connect identifier specified
;


----------



## engsasa (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت اللى وصل لحل للمشكله .يوصفلنا حلها ازاى او يشرحلنا ازاى نقدر نحصل على السورس بتاع الشغل بتاعنا 
وشكر جزيلا.


----------



## ergapr (28 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV4g...z04rxzuwrvyzg0&google_view_type#gpluscomments


----------

